
Google has access to detailed health records on tens of millions of Americans - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/11/would-you-trust-google-with-your-medical-records-it-might-already-have-them/
======
FreedomToCreate
Data being used for services is inevitable, but at this point we really need
two things. 1 - Laws around how shared data can be used that are more
comprehensive 2 - A secure database either managed by private companies or the
government (with strong oversight) that allows companies who want to use the
data to access it but not store it. The key is that the companies using the
data and the companies storing the data cannot be controlled or owned by the
same entity.

The companies who store the data also cannot be allowed to make money based on
the type of data. They would need to be limited to only monetizing the cost of
distributing the data. There will also be need to police that companies do not
store the data they have access to.

------
panny
>Ascension also hopes that the Google-mining will help identify additional
ways to generate revenue from patients, such as ordering more medical tests.

That sounds like a terrible idea.

[https://www.healthcarefinancenews.com/news/unnecessary-
medic...](https://www.healthcarefinancenews.com/news/unnecessary-medical-
tests-treatments-cost-200-billion-annually-cause-harm)

------
badrabbit
Some companies are too big to fail but Google is too scary to fail. It would
be nice to hear from government think-tanks regarding Google's role in
society,their persistent recklessness and defiance of user consent. It "feels"
like they are a very dangerous threat to national security but I would like to
hear of a formal independet analysis.

